# I don't know how to tell my parents I failed a course



## MilkyChocoxD (May 28, 2013)

I just finished my first semester in University. I ended up with an F in math. My dad paid my tuition for my first semester and I don't think he'll be happy I failed and wasted $500 of his money. I really did try, I studied hard but I had a lot of problems with depression and my IBD and I ended up failing. Right now my parents don't know, and I can probably get away with them not knowing. I feel like I owe it to them but I know my dad will never forgive me and will hold it against me forever. I don't know what I should do, I'm afraid to tell him.


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

im glad you tried you have to tell him at one point when your ready as for the money pay him back one day when you get a job


----------



## Niche (Dec 28, 2013)

MilkyChocoxD said:


> ....Right now my parents don't know, and I can probably get away with them not knowing. I feel like I owe it to them but I know my dad will never forgive me and will hold it against me forever. I don't know what I should do, I'm afraid to tell him.


 From your description, you not only feel depressed, but also worry very much. So you may be experiencing anxiety as well.

Remember that do not make decision based on your emotion, such as fear, anxiety, or depression. You should always try to find alternative choice, and do not try to judge your decision. There is no absolutely bad decision, nor absolutely good decision, however, no matter how bad or how good, there is always golden treasure hidden behind your decision, because at the moment of making decision, it is a great opportunity to learn some new skills if you really open your eyes to discover it. When door is closed, a window is open!

Reference thread:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...st-time-ever-now-i-want-to-208589/index2.html


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

I went through the same thing last semester. I failed a class as I was going through depression and a lot of other problems. My decision was to admit it to my dad because I feel like he would of found out in the future anyway and then he would be furious with me for lying to him. 

I think it would be easier for you to admit it. You would get it off your conscious. But it really depends on your specific situation. Are you going to retake the class next semester? Is there a chance your dad will find out in the future? If you can just retake it and you pass the class, then theres no need to tell your dad.

Good luck to you. We all have our own problems and it's perfectly normal to fail a class. You shouldn't feel guilty about it, especially since you put a lot of effort into it.


----------

